# Forgiveness



## luvroftheWord (May 10, 2004)

If when at the moment we believe in Christ all of our sins are forgiven, past, present, and future, why then do we still have to ask for forgivenness on a daily basis? This is one of Rome's favorite questions to ask Protestants.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 10, 2004)

i am not certain, but i do not think that we have to ask for forgiveness on a daily bases? i think we should acknowledge our sins, but not ask God to forgive them, they already are.


if anyone disagrees let me know on what BIBLICAL bases you are doing so.


----------



## cupotea (May 10, 2004)

Eventhough you will never be judged with the eternal penalty for sin, eternity separated from God, because God is still holy, unconfessed sin destroys the intimate fellowship between the Father and the believer.

Just as when your child disobeys you, the child is still yours, but the relationship is hurt when they lie to you. When the child comes to you and confesses their lie and ask for forgiveness, the closeness is restored.

Regardless of what the modernist and liberals teach, we still serve a God who is HOLY!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 10, 2004)

We are no longer condemned or judged for our sin when we believe on Christ. But we do receive God's fatherly discipline for our sins. He disciplines us to refine our faith and promote in us repentence. Part of this repentence is acknowledging our wrong done to our Father (i.e. confessing) and then repenting. Our conscience will hold us guilty until we repent and return to the Father. So forgiveness after our justification is related more to our cleansing of conscience and a conscious part of restoration to a right relationship to our Father. But this forgiveness is also grounded in our justification as we would not have this relationship to our Father without being justified. We are assured of being forgiven and restored to our Father because of what Christ did on our behalf.


----------



## cupotea (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Patrick for expounding in a little better detail on what I was trying to convey.


----------



## Gregg (May 10, 2004)

I can always count on Patrick for a good clear answer.:thumbup:


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 10, 2004)

I'm with Cajun and Sailor on this one.

The only other thing I might add is that confession of sin keeps our hearts soft. I can certainly attest to the fact that after a few weeks of not confessing any sins, my heart is so calloused I need to keep a pumice stone in my prayer closet. Confession also keeps us conscious of when we are stepping out of line in our sanctification. If we're not confessing it, we're probably not ever really thinking too much about it.


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 10, 2004)

Paul,

I understand your point, and that's the position I take. But Rome will respond that the words of the Lord here actually disprove the Protestant position because even though we may have our past sins forgiven, we still commit sins that have not yet been forgiven, and thus we must continue to ask the Lord to forgive our sins.

But it's interesting reading everyone's thoughts.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 11, 2004)

[quote:b6ab25e26f][i:b6ab25e26f]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:b6ab25e26f]
We are no longer condemned or judged for our sin when we believe on Christ. But we do receive God's fatherly discipline for our sins. He disciplines us to refine our faith and promote in us repentence. Part of this repentence is acknowledging our wrong done to our Father (i.e. confessing) and then repenting. Our conscience will hold us guilty until we repent and return to the Father. So forgiveness after our justification is related more to our cleansing of conscience and a conscious part of restoration to a right relationship to our Father. But this forgiveness is also grounded in our justification as we would not have this relationship to our Father without being justified. We are assured of being forgiven and restored to our Father because of what Christ did on our behalf. [/quote:b6ab25e26f]


the Greek word for repent, Metanoeíte, has NOTHING to do with sin. the word repent means to change your mind or change your alliance. we repent ONE time in our lives, when we are saved. the New Testament never calls Christians to repent (i know of no place that it does). i would like to see a BIBLICAL case for asking for forgiveness after you are saved and for repenting from sin. this is modern Christian lingo, NOT biblical lingo. 

:book:

[Edited on 5-11-2004 by johnny_redeemed]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 11, 2004)

I ussually do it out of guilt plus it helps me get on a good basis with God that admit my daily trespasses.

blade


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 11, 2004)

We can always count on Paul to use the Scriptures, i like that!!! 

[Edited on 5-11-2004 by johnny_redeemed]


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 11, 2004)

i like you Paul 

i love a man that can quote the Bible (in a David John way). 

I have a question. this is not in a antagonistic way, just because David did it does that make it right? David murdered and fornicated and those aren't right. 

And Paul, or anyone, do you know of any verses that call Christians to repent


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 11, 2004)

[quote:afba8d8578]Revelations 2:2 "'I know your works, your toil and your patient endurance, and how you cannot bear with those who are evil, but have tested those who call themselves apostles and are not, and found them to be false. 3 I know you are enduring patiently and bearing up for my name's sake, and you have not grown weary. 4 But I have this against you, that you have abandoned the love you had at first. [Denoting believerhood] 5 Remember therefore from where you have fallen; repent, and do the works you did at first. If not, I will come to you and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent.[/quote:afba8d8578]

the last sentence seems to me to indicates that they are not believers, &quot;If not, I will come to you and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent.&quot; it sounds like they are acting like a church, but are not a real church. i do see your point about verse 4. but this verses seems atronger. i could be wrong on this one. 

show me the scripture about Job please. ?


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 11, 2004)

uncle 

i was wrong!! the Bible does tell or at least says that Christians do repent.:thumbup:


----------

